

NASA Develops Novel Carbon Nanotube Growth Through Science Exchange (YC S11)  - bmahmood
http://blog.scienceexchange.com/2013/07/science-exchange-facilitates-international-collaboration-with-nasa-to-develop-super-black-carbon-nanotubes-2/

======
Patrick_Devine
What's the application for extremely black nano tubes, and what does it have
to do with the payment platform mentioned in the article?

